# Speak Up: Are Celebs Fit to Sell Clothes?



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2007)

Kate Moss has been causing quite the stir at Topshop recently with the launch of her new clothing line. While Kate might have a flair for fashion, how are her clothes going to look on non-model, "normal" sized women? Kate is pretty darn thin and most women just aren't that thin, and even at their healthiest and fittest, will never be. High fashion, fine -- But is it OK for her, or any other super thin celeb, to be selling to the masses?





Apparently I was not the only one with these concerns as UkDailyMail.com.uk has put celeb clothing lines to the test. Can a size 14 woman look good in Kate's line at Topshop? What about putting a sized 14 woman in Madonna's line at H&amp;M? To see the pics and decide for yourself,










Is wanting to look like Madonna in her dress a motivational factor that will drive you to the gym? Or is feeling that we want to look like Kate Moss in hot shorts bad for our self esteem? I'm curious what you all think, so tell me below. Go on - speak up.
Source


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I found it really interesting (does that make me sad?)

I doubt that the celebrities design all if any of the clothes themselves. If they want to bring out collections and people buy them then good luck to them.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

I love that dress by Madonna and i think its flattering on any figure but i dont see myself buying anything from KAte Moss. Im interested in checking out Sarah Jessica Parkers new line.

These models dont really match their sizes. They all look smaller than the size they say they are or maybe its just me.


----------



## estherika (Jun 1, 2007)

it's not just celebrity lines. I think most lines are designed with smaller women in mind and therefor look better on them. i don't think you can blame celebrities on this one...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *estherika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's not just celebrity lines. I think most lines are designed with smaller women in mind and therefor look better on them. i don't think you can blame celebrities on this one... I agree.


----------



## Thais (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 1, 2007)

In the UK, I think they start at size 6, so that's why they look smaller. It's equivalent to a US 0 or 2 I think.

I think Kate Moss' line is kind of cute and if I was in the UK I'd definitely be buying some of it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In the UK, I think they start at size 6, so that's why they look smaller. It's equivalent to a US 0 or 2 I think. 
I think Kate Moss' line is kind of cute and if I was in the UK I'd definitely be buying some of it.

ok thanks! i didnt look at the source to see where it was from. When i saw the size 12 i thought she was really small. lol


----------



## Nox (Jun 1, 2007)

A UK 4 is analogous to the US 0. The UK 14 likewise can be compared to a US 10. However, I have to say that the last woman on the end is clearly not a UK 14 /US 10.

After a certain point, you would get into "Plus Sizes", and you have to completely re-tool things to fit the different body curvatures correctly (armholes, darts, pleats, etc). You can't just size *mainstream* clothing bigger and bigger infinitely... same goes for the more petite sizes. That's why some of the styles may not necessarily look as sharp the larger you go, not because the person is "too big".


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

I was about to say, there's no friggin way that fourth girl is a size 10. She looks my size and I'm a 0/1. Anyway, I don't see what the huge deal is. I find it hard to find clothes i like that fit me outside of places like hollister so any brand for tiny people is fine for me. I mean there are entire clothing lines and stores dedicated to plus sized ladies, but you don't see any store just for the naturally skinny girls. So, whatever, every clothing line is geared towards a certain crowd.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with Kaylin. There _are_ women who fit these clothes.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought the clothes looked better on the Size 10 gals???? I don't think wanting to look like a celeb should be the reason someone hits the Gym. That's sad. I think looking like the best you is the reason to workout and eat right.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with Benebaby


----------



## farris2 (Jun 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought the clothes looked better on the Size 10 gals???? I don't think wanting to look like a celeb should be the reason someone hits the Gym. That's sad. I think looking like the best you is the reason to workout and eat right. ditto


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 2, 2007)

I think size 12 looks good in both outfits.


----------

